# !help with eprom system!



## NKettering (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm trying to design a system that has a system to control fuctions of multiple devices without and actual computer with the screen and all that. Now I've been told that I can use a eprom or eeprom system with a usb port to be accessed and controlled. Im looking for what electronics and how to put it all together. Thanks!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You're best bet is probably to use a Basic Stamp microcontroller. If you want to design/build your own controllers, look at the PIC microcontrollers. There are literally hundreds of project plans and ready made kits available for both of these.
At minimum, you will need to be familiar with digital electronics and should have some programming experience.


----------



## NKettering (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks. But I need a little bit more info if available. See I'm trying to make the system control a camera and a couple more devices but also has the capability to run software. Any ideas what kind of system to make use etc?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

An "EEPROM system" suggests some sort of microcontroller based autonomous unit. Please explain what you mean. 



> I'm trying to control a camera and a couple more devices and also run software.


A Basic Stamp will do all of that. Mind you it has its own programming language (PBASIC). I've used PIC's and Basic Stamps for several years in many small (and not so small) projects. A favorite was an autonomous tracked robot which had (at one time or another) sonar and infrared detectors and wireless video feeds.If a Stamp doesn't meet your requirements, go with the multicore Propellor



> I need a little bit more info if available.


Ditto.
Do you want to design from the ground up? or are you looking for off-the-shelf equipment? Does it have to be autonomous or will it be monitored/controlled manually? What kind of camera? What you want to do with it? What other devices? What software?
Respectfully, I need answers to those, and probably other questions as well, before I'll do any research for you or suggest or any specific equipment.


----------



## NKettering (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks. Sorry for the delayed reasponce I've been researching a lot lately. So far I've found out that my best bet would be a beagle board with the angstrom system. Yes I am trying to make it autonomous with what camera I'm not sure yet I'm trying to find the best one to use. So far I need the camera to be high mega pixel with range finder with "firewire" capabilities used for openCV.


----------

